# Finally finished my 220g Saltwater Tank



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

so far i have the following fish:
3- Yellow tangs (2 are over 7")
1- Powder Blue
1- Raccoon Butterfly
1- LongNose Butterfly
5- random damsels (nothing special)
2 Large Cleaner Shrimp
2 large coral banded shrimp
1 md purple tang
1 coral beauty angel
1 Extremely large tomato clown
1 Pygmy Angel
1 Royal Grama
1 pinktip anemone
1 feather duster
thats all i can think of at the moment


have a Turbo Twist UV sterilerizer 
Prism Deluxe Pro Protein Skimmer
and a Deluxe tidepool sump system in the works


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

This is awesome!

Just be careful with the tangs and aggression, then the longnose butterfly's slight sensitivity.

How much do you think you've spent on your tank? Looks like it would be a lot! Good luck with it all!


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

well, i own my own store so i havent spent as much as you think, but ive still spent over $1500 on it with just my cost


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Even at cost it can get expensive. I know a lfs owner here where I live and they say that some of these internet sites sell things cheaper than what they can buy things for.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Whoa, expensive to me but kind of cheap.


Around here if you buy "the good stuff" you'll end up spending over 1000$ just for something like a 60 gallon tank with live rock, and equipment and all.


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> Whoa, expensive to me but kind of cheap.
> 
> 
> Around here if you buy "the good stuff" you'll end up spending over 1000$ just for something like a 60 gallon tank with live rock, and equipment and all.



well, "retail" on just the live rock in my tank is about $900. Its over 100lbs


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Even at cost it can get expensive. I know a lfs owner here where I live and they say that some of these internet sites sell things cheaper than what they can buy things for.



yes this is true. Some places sell stuff cheaper than what i pay for it because they buy in mass bulk. Im not talkin a pallet or two, but hundreds!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

what kinda lights do you have on it?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I was in the store when the owner was talking to her supplier and he was telling her that many manufacturers are beginning to see the problems of bulk discount to their customers and they are now starting to sell flat rate no matter how much you buy to try and help the smaller local owned fish stores.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome pics and tank!! Makes me wanna set a saltwater tank up but I have to remind myself that I don't have thousands of dollars. :lol:


----------



## Amythyst (Feb 7, 2006)

How the hell do you clean a tank like that? lol


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

Amythyst said:


> How the hell do you clean a tank like that? lol


with a python.










This thing is the shiznit. Hooks up to your sink. Never need to use manual vacuums again. 

and as far as refilling it, i have a plastic 50g "pickle" barrel on wheels and a 1200gph pump to refill the tank with. Just mix it up and the big barrel and pump it in!


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> what kinda lights do you have on it?


I have 2 MarineGlo Full Actinic Spectrum Bulbs. Nothing fancy as i dont plan on doing the coral thing. I have another 220g ill be bring home in a few months and i may do the corals with it.


----------

